

Free Cost Optimization Tool for Amazon Web Services (AWS) Users - bennydu
http://www.cm-inc.com/solutions/act/
Hello HN community members!<p>Hope you all are doing well! I&#x27;m a part of the cloud solutions team at Chouinard &amp; Myhre, Inc. (CMI), an enterprise IT and cloud solutions provider based in Mill Valley.<p>Over the past few years, many of our customers have moved workloads to AWS. While it’s a great platform and a clear market leader right now, we’ve repeatedly heard a few concerns:<p>• ‘AWS has become too expensive!’
• ‘We lack control and visibility of the usage in our organization’
• ‘Our statement is so complex, we don’t understand what we’re being billed for’
• ‘We need to get away from paying with credit card, and we need to track usage to the correct department’<p>We are pleased to announce a new FREE tool for our clients to address these issues and provide the following benefits:<p>• Consolidate billing across the organization
• Track and analyze usage to find cost savings
• Create governance for better controls
• Invoice using Net 30 terms versus credit card payments
• Save an average of 20-30% on their monthly spend<p>If you’d like to see how this free tool can work for your organization I can schedule a demo, come to your office, or host you at our office in Mill Valley. The demo is super straightforward and would not take up too much of your time!<p>Thanks in advance and I look forward to hearing from you (my contact information is below)!<p>Benny Du
benny.du@cm-inc.com
415-376-0343
======
bennydu
Hello HN community members!

Hope you all are doing well! I'm a part of the cloud solutions team at
Chouinard & Myhre, Inc. (CMI), an enterprise IT and cloud solutions provider
based in Mill Valley.

Over the past few years, many of our customers have moved workloads to AWS.
While it’s a great platform and a clear market leader right now, we’ve
repeatedly heard a few concerns:

• ‘AWS has become too expensive!’ • ‘We lack control and visibility of the
usage in our organization’ • ‘Our statement is so complex, we don’t understand
what we’re being billed for’ • ‘We need to get away from paying with credit
card, and we need to track usage to the correct department’

We are pleased to announce a new FREE tool for our clients to address these
issues and provide the following benefits:

• Consolidate billing across the organization • Track and analyze usage to
find cost savings • Create governance for better controls • Invoice using Net
30 terms versus credit card payments • Save an average of 20-30% on their
monthly spend

If you’d like to see how this free tool can work for your organization I can
schedule a demo, come to your office, or host you at our office in Mill
Valley. The demo is super straightforward and would not take up too much of
your time!

Thanks in advance and I look forward to hearing from you (my contact
information is below)!

Benny Du benny.du@cm-inc.com 415-376-0343

